# Deister MitbikerInnen gesucht! CC o.ä.



## muskelkater (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo, ich suche Biker & Bikerinnen, die Lust haben mit mir regelmäßig Runden zu drehen!   
Alleine überwinde ich zu selten den Schweinehund... leider.   
Fahre ca. 40km MTB bzw. RR, aber eher MTB. Die Definitionen sind mir nicht ganz geläufig, aber ich denke, CC triffts am besten.   
Ich bin 18 Jahre alt, euer Alter ist mir relativ egal, hauptsache man versteht sich!    
Ich selbst wohne in Hemmingen und fahre meistens aufm Wolfsberg oder Deister. 

mfg


----------



## muskelkater (12. Mai 2004)

nanu?! keiner interesse?? 
das wär ja schade..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (12. Mai 2004)

Ich fahre normalerweise nur an den Wochenenden in den Deister, und die sind in nächster Zeit schon ganz schön verplant.


----------



## muskelkater (12. Mai 2004)

hm... aber das ist doch mal ein anfang, oder nicht? 
meld dich mal per icq oder mail, dann können wir weiteres bereden.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (12. Mai 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre normalerweise nur an den Wochenenden in den Deister, und die sind in nächster Zeit schon ganz schön verplant.


Bei mir siehts leider ähnlich aus, aber ich denke, wir müssen dringend mal wieder sone Deisterkennenlernrunde machen, habe schon Entzugserscheinungen!  
Vielleicht ja am nächsten SFDW-Termin   - wann wäre das nochmal??? 

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## muskelkater (12. Mai 2004)

cool! aber was zum geier ist SFDW ???
wir könnten uns ja mal per icq oder irc (wenn alle gleichzeitig da sein sollten und ihr das habt) unterhalten!


----------



## Würfel (12. Mai 2004)

Saufen Für Den Weltfrieden   

beim "nächsten" termin ist gut - hat das überhaupt schonmal stattgefunden?


----------



## H/WF-Honk (13. Mai 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> Saufen Für Den Weltfrieden
> 
> beim "nächsten" termin ist gut - hat das überhaupt schonmal stattgefunden?



naja, glaub schon, das war doch an dem alfeld weekend, oder? auf jeden fall sollte es doch einen festen termin geben...
Habs gefunden 



			
				Hattrick schrieb:
			
		

> Also dieses Gezerre um einen Termin und Ort ist m.E. eher ...
> 
> Mein Vorschlag: Treffpunkt ( Nordmannsturm ) an jedem ersten Samstag im Monat gegen 15:00 Uhr. Somit hätten wir ein festes Datum für den Kalender in unserem Revier - entweder als Etappenziel oder Ende einer Tour. Es erscheint wer erscheinen möchte.
> 
> Nach dem Ende der Sommerzeit können wir den Treffpunkt nach H oder ? verlegen.



Ich denke, das "nächste mal" bin ich dabei...


----------



## Würfel (14. Mai 2004)

Kleiner Service meinerseits:


----------



## H/WF-Honk (14. Mai 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> Kleiner Service meinerseits:


Dankeschön!
...auch für das hochprofessionelle Guiding, denke, ich war nicht zum letzten Mal im Benther...  
bis demnächst ...


----------



## muskelkater (14. Mai 2004)

jo, dito!  
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muskelkater (17. Mai 2004)

edit: fahre eher am wolfsberg, benther, gehrdener berg... 
deister hatte ich nur geschrieben, weil ich dachte, dass ich für den deister eher jmd. finde als für die kleineren  
deister geht ja auch in ordnung, aber ist dann doch noch ein stück weiter weg. 
mfg


----------



## bügeleisen (18. Mai 2004)

Bin auch manchmal im Deister unterwegs. Kleiner Runden, zwecks Hannover Nähe, auch schon mal zum Benther.

Können ja mal einen Termin machen.


----------



## muskelkater (18. Mai 2004)

klar, gerne! kannst dich am besten per icq ) melden. sonst per telefon, würde ich sagen.


----------



## bügeleisen (18. Mai 2004)

Bin bis Samstag nicht in Hannover. Gib mir deine Tel-Nr., dann melde ich mich.

ICQ bin ich nicht aktiv.

Evtl. heute kleine Runde zum Benther?


----------



## Würfel (18. Mai 2004)

bei mir isses schlecht heute. aber ich suche immernoch leute die an einem der zahlreichen freien tage übers lange WE mit in den deister kommen! siehe "kennenlernen"-thread!


----------



## H/WF-Honk (18. Mai 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir isses schlecht heute. aber ich suche immernoch leute die an einem der zahlreichen freien tage übers lange WE mit in den deister kommen! siehe "kennenlernen"-thread!


So jetzt ma Budder bei die Fische: 
Donnerstag kann bei mir gut klappen, allerdings nur bis ca. 15.00 Uhr, habe nachmittags noch einen Termin. 
Freitag geht ebenso gut, allerdings auch nur bis max. 16.00 Uhr...
Mir isses Wurscht, an einem von beiden Tagen fahre ich definitiv in den Deister, zumal lt. dpd meine Stütze jede Minute geliefert wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (18. Mai 2004)

Donnerstag 10 Uhr steht jetzt!

Hier geht's zum LMB: http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=1818


----------



## gZM (18. Mai 2004)

huhu,
würde ja auch gerne, hab mir aber letztes WE im Harz meinen Unterschenkel aufgerissen....
Aber sonst bin ich immer für ne Deister- oder Bentherrunde zu haben.
Hab übrings gestern mal den Biergarten am Lindener Turm besucht...edelst =)
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## bügeleisen (18. Mai 2004)

bügeleisen schrieb:
			
		

> Bin bis Samstag nicht in Hannover. Gib mir deine Tel-Nr., dann melde ich mich.
> 
> ICQ bin ich nicht aktiv.
> 
> Evtl. heute kleine Runde zum Benther?



Start: ca. 17 Uhr ab Hemmingen / ARAL Göttinger Landstrasse

Wer mitkommen will, bitte bis 16.45 Uhr melden.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (18. Mai 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstag 10 Uhr steht jetzt!
> 
> Hier geht's zum LMB: http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=1818



Habe eben mal die Verbindung gecheckt, denke ich werde auch mit der S-Bahn anreisen... Weiß jemand wieviel das kostet, mit Bikemitnahme? Kai?

p.s. Stütze is eben gekommen!!!!


----------



## gZM (18. Mai 2004)

von Hannover aus das Ticket im Nahverkehr 3 Euronen, bike is da mit drin.


----------



## Würfel (18. Mai 2004)

keine ahnung was das kostet. habt ihr kein niedersachsenticket von der uni aus?


----------



## H/WF-Honk (18. Mai 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> keine ahnung was das kostet. habt ihr kein niedersachsenticket von der uni aus?


Nein, leider nicht, das spart man sich hierzulande... Gilt nur für ganz Ostniedersachsen (also auch bis in den Harz... immerhin...)


----------



## Würfel (20. Mai 2004)

Super Tour heute!!!

Echt lustig zwischen den ganzen Vatertags-Ausflüglern durchzuheizen. Besonders gut der Typ der die Flasche Vodka schon fast alleine geleert hatte (ein bisschen habe ich ihm ja geholfen ): "Eh wir müssen ein Foto machen, du nimmst die Flasche"  Dann meinte er "Was fahrt ihr denn, ah ja, Jekyll, Focus, Cube. Was haltet ihr von Votec? Ich fahr Votec". Ich mein nur so nebenbei "Votec ist pleite", er daraufhin "was??? schon wieder???"  Hervorragend auch die Eisdiele in Barsinghausen, hat ja ganz gut zu deinem CD gepaßt, Simon   Toblerone Eis ist super  Naja für den Nordmanns-Trail möge man mir bitte mal einen Freerider schenken, so wars ein bisschen sehr hart. Nunja 1000hm sind es leider nicht ganz geworden, ich hab e dann doch drauf verzichtet noch zweimal über den Lindener Berg zu fahren um die Statistik schönzufälschen, aber auch so war genug (Norman, nächstes Mal wird bitte richtig gefrühstückt ). Anbei mein Standart-Service:


----------



## muskelkater (21. Mai 2004)

jo, des war echt gut heute! ^^ 
aba deine banane hat mich echt gerettet! ^^ 
so, denn werd ich mal schlafen gehen  
gn8!


----------



## H/WF-Honk (21. Mai 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> Super Tour heute!!!
> 
> Hervorragend auch die Eisdiele in Barsinghausen, hat ja ganz gut zu deinem CD gepaßt, Simon



Ja, war echt mal wieder klasse, den Nordmannstrail möchte ich noch ein paar Mal fahren, da muss ich mich auch erst dran gewöhnen....
Und wegen der Eisdiele; da habe ich ja super alle Klischees erfüllt, bin halt n echter Poser...   
Auf ein nächstes Mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muskelkater (21. Mai 2004)

jo... posen.. *g* das nächste mal mit digicam! ^^


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Mai 2004)

Hai,

ist bei euch noch ein Platz zum mitradeln frei ??
Ich war am Vatertag auch mit den Rad im Deister.
Von Bredenbeck, über Taternpfahl-Annaturm-Köllnischfeld-Nienstedter Pass-Nordmannstumr-Kreuzbuche und zurück.

Habe mir das Höhenprofil mal angeschaut und denke das ich mithalten kann.

Bin "schon" über 30 - hoffe das stört nicht.
Z.Zt. fahre ich ein Hardtail - bald auch wieder Fully (wenn alle teile da sind).

Vielleicht schon dieses Wochenende ?
Oder Pfingsten.

Ach so, komme auch aus Hemmingen und wenn es der Job erlaubt, drehe ich nach Feierabend schon mal ´ne Runde nach Benthe oder Gehrden. Am Wochenende dann eher in den Deister.

So-genuch getextet-mehr bei Interesse !

Roudy


----------



## muskelkater (21. Mai 2004)

hi, klar! 
meld dich mal per icq oder mail oder so... 
auch hier könnten wir ja das nächste mal den termin posten.


----------



## Würfel (21. Mai 2004)

prinzipiell können wir gerne morgen wieder fahren, ist nur vielleicht ein bisschen zu kurzfristig und das wetter soll auch nicht so toll werden. sonntag habe ich keine zeit.


----------



## muskelkater (21. Mai 2004)

jo, geht klar! am besten vormittags
wolfsberg?


----------



## Würfel (23. Mai 2004)

Wie sieht es nächstes Wochenende aus? Samstag oder Sonntag, mir egal. Umfang wieder mal so 1000hm/15er schnitt mit einigen technischen rafinessen


----------



## muskelkater (23. Mai 2004)

..... und mit ner banane! ^^ 
klar, sonntag währe gut! 
samstag habe ich keine zeit. am montag und dienstag könnten wir auch noch radeln, ist ja pfingsten!


----------



## H/WF-Honk (24. Mai 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es nächstes Wochenende aus? Samstag oder Sonntag, mir egal. Umfang wieder mal so 1000hm/15er schnitt mit einigen technischen rafinessen


...könnte klappen...
Ich will aber lieber nur zur Eisdiele nach B'hausen...   

Mittwoch habe ich frei   - da gehts erstmal wieder in den Harz... zum ersten Mal mit Fully...


----------



## muskelkater (26. Mai 2004)

wie siehts mit sonntag aus? 
dienstag vormittag habe ich auch zeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. Mai 2004)

Hai,

Sonntag klingt gut (wenn das Wetter paßt) nehmt Ihr mich mit, bin es leid immer alleine zu fahren.
Mein Trainingspartner hat sich leider zerlegt.

Wenn ja, bitte direkt per Mail melden 
*

Falls jemand spontan Zeit hat, ich plane morgen (Freitag 28.05.) eine Feierabendrunde Hemmingen-Benthe-retour (aus Erfahrung 40-50 km "nur" 500 hm) und ggf.
Am Samstag CC in irgendwo bei Höxter 5x5 km Hobbyklasse Start 16 Uhr.

Sonntag dann gern noch was das Bein kann (ich hoffe ich prahle nicht und krieche dann nur)

Gruss Roudy


----------



## muskelkater (27. Mai 2004)

morgen hab ich keine zeit. 
aber ich komme auch aus hemmingen!   
aber das mit sonntag könnte klappen! welche uhrzeit? 
nachmittags würde mir besser passen. 15h start in hemmingen oder so.


----------



## Würfel (27. Mai 2004)

simon und ich werden montag im deister anzutreffen sein. sonntag evtl kurz benther oder so...


----------



## muskelkater (27. Mai 2004)

montag hab ich leider keine zeit... da gehe ich segeln. 
am sonntag ab 15h fänd ich gut. dachte eigentlich an den wolfberg, aber benther ist auch ok.


----------



## bügeleisen (28. Mai 2004)

Bin zwar noch ein bischen angeschlagen, will aber am Wochenende auf jeden Fall radeln.

Montag Deister ist sehr realistisch. Bitte gebt euren Treffpunkt und die Uhrzeit bekannt. Gleiches gilt für die Benthe Runde am Sonntag.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (28. Mai 2004)

bügeleisen schrieb:
			
		

> Bin zwar noch ein bischen angeschlagen, will aber am Wochenende auf jeden Fall radeln.
> 
> Montag Deister ist sehr realistisch. Bitte gebt euren Treffpunkt und die Uhrzeit bekannt. Gleiches gilt für die Benthe Runde am Sonntag.



Hemmingen scheint die neue Bikerhochburg im Norden zu werden!!?   
Wir werden Montag mit der S-Bahn (10:36 H-Bismarck, 10:41 H-Linden) nach Wennigsen anreisen, könnten also je nach Bedarf um 11:10 Wennigsen-Waldkater-Pp. sein, oder Dich sonst irgendwo aufgabeln...
Ich denke, Benthe wird spontan entschieden, ich bin wahrscheinlich nicht dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muskelkater (28. Mai 2004)

sonntag 15h wird hier in hemmingen losgeradelt. treffpunkt real kreisel. dann gehts zum benther berg.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. Mai 2004)

Sonntag 15 Uhr real,- Kreisel ist gebongt.
Ich bin dabei und bringe wahrscheinlich noch jemanden mit.

Mal sehen was uns erwartet-freu´ mich auf jeden Fall drauf.


----------



## muskelkater (30. Mai 2004)

jo, des war ja schön heute  
mittwoch hätte ich das nächste mal zeit... 16:30h start würde ich vorschlagen, früher gehts bei mir nicht.


----------



## Würfel (30. Mai 2004)

bin dabei


----------



## muskelkater (31. Mai 2004)

achja, morgen (dienstag) vormittag habe ich auch zeit. 
wer möchte, postet hier oder schreibt mir:


----------



## H/WF-Honk (1. Juni 2004)

Allen Daheimgebliebenen oder Gesegelten sei gesagt, dass die Tour am Montag absolut genial war; perfektes Wetter, klasse neue Trails und nur nette Leute...   
Nächstes Mal bitte ALLE mitkommen!!!

Hier noch der gewohnte Service....


----------



## Würfel (1. Juni 2004)

Danke für das Profil, das sieht von den Werten her besser aus als meins ;-)

Die Tour war echt der Hammer, so gut war ich noch nie biken im Deister! Mittlerweile sind wir "voll die krassen Locals"


----------



## muskelkater (1. Juni 2004)

cool, müssen wir mal zusammen wiederholen! ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich nächstes we zeit habe.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. Juni 2004)

muskelkater schrieb:
			
		

> jo, des war ja schön heute
> mittwoch hätte ich das nächste mal zeit... 16:30h start würde ich vorschlagen, früher gehts bei mir nicht.



Sonntag war Klasse, der Wolfberg gefällt mir.
Ich dachte ich kenne fast alles. Aber der war mir neu.

Mittwoch geht nicht.
Um 16-30 Uhr sitze ich noch im Büro, danach ist Training.
Evtl. wieder in der Woche ab dem 7. Juni

Hau rein
Roudy


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. Juni 2004)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:
			
		

> Allen Daheimgebliebenen oder Gesegelten sei gesagt, dass die Tour am Montag absolut genial war; perfektes Wetter, klasse neue Trails und nur nette Leute...
> Nächstes Mal bitte ALLE mitkommen!!!
> 
> Hier noch der gewohnte Service....




Hai,

das Profil macht Appetit.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit kann ich nicht einschätzen.
Waren viele technische Passagen dabei ?

Wenn ich im Deister bin kommen auch so max. 1300 hm zusammen.
Schnitt ist dann irgendwo bei 16-19 km/h

Aber vergleichbar wird es erst wenn man(n) die Strecke kennt.

Ich bin so bald wie möglich dabei.

Roudy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (2. Juni 2004)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:
			
		

> Waren viele technische Passagen dabei ?



auf den trails die wir gefahren sind gehts bergab teilweise langsamer als bergauf


----------



## muskelkater (2. Juni 2004)

nächstes we müsst ihr leider ohne mich auskommen, bin in berlin. aber danach gehts rund! ^^ 
am do, den 10. ist frohnleichnam oder so.. was auch immer das heißen mag... jedenfalls ist da feiertag! und wie siehts da mit ner runde deister aus?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. Juni 2004)

Hi,

Donnerstag der 10. Juni ist nur Feiertag, wenn du in Nordrheinwestfalen wohnst. Wir Niedersachsen müssen arbeiten.
Ich hätte ggf. am Wochenende wieder Zeit, bin bis Freitag auf Dienstreise.

Gruss
Roudy


----------



## muskelkater (8. Juni 2004)

ja, das hab ich auch schon gemerkt...  
also ich würde auch gerne wieder fahren... ich habe (bis jetzt) das ganze we zeit, also von fr-so. 
macht mal ein paar angebote!


----------



## bügeleisen (18. Juni 2004)

Wer fährt an diesem Wochenende 19.06 / 20.06 eine Tour im Deister?

Würde mich bei entsprechendem Wetter gerne anschliessen.

Bitte Startort und Zeit bekanntgeben.


----------



## muskelkater (18. Juni 2004)

ich hätte wahrscheinlich sonntag vormittag zeit. 
genau weiß ich es aber noch nicht. ich poste hier, wenn ich genaueres weiß. 
wenn, dann würde ich gerne grundlagen trainieren... (hab ich auch nötig)


----------



## Würfel (18. Juni 2004)

sonntag vormittag werde ich meinen rausch ausschlafen, ich hoffe es gibt was zu feiern samstag abend


----------



## bügeleisen (23. Juni 2004)

Neuer Versuch für eine gepflegte Deisterrunde am Wochenende (26. / 27.06).

Hoffe das sich die Wettervorhersage bestätigt und vieleicht die Sonne scheint   

Wenn jemand bereits etwas organisiert hat, würde ich mich gerne anschliessen. Treffpunkt? ; Zeit?


----------



## H/WF-Honk (23. Juni 2004)

bügeleisen schrieb:
			
		

> Neuer Versuch für eine gepflegte Deisterrunde am Wochenende (26. / 27.06).
> 
> Hoffe das sich die Wettervorhersage bestätigt und vieleicht die Sonne scheint
> 
> Wenn jemand bereits etwas organisiert hat, würde ich mich gerne anschliessen. Treffpunkt? ; Zeit?



Da sag ich nich nein. Samstag/Sonntag ist mir eigtl. schnuppe, die Viertelfinals fangen ja spät genug an... Ich sage jetzt mal noch keine Zeit, viell. findet sich ja noch jem., der eingeschränkter ist und nach dem ich mich dann gerne richte...  
EDIT: Hmm, könnte doch eher schlecht passen, muss doch noch einiges für meine letzten Klausuren vorbereiten, außerdem stehen Samstag und Sonntag abend Geburtstagsfeiern an...
Ab dem 01.07. bin ich dann aber uneingeschränkt für alles zu haben, dann sind endlich Semesterferien...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muskelkater (23. Juni 2004)

also am sonntag habe ich zeit. macht mal einen vorschlag, wann es euch am besten passen würde. ich währe für vormittags. 
spätestens ab dem 7. bin ich auch sehr frei... da sind ja endlich 
    *!!! FÄRIEN !!!*


----------



## turnschuhträger (24. Juni 2004)

Guten Tach die Herrschaften

Dann fang ich mal an, so wie alle angefangen haben...

Ich bin neu hier und würde mich gerne an einer Wochenendtour im Deister anschließen, um das Gelände genauer zu erkunnden. Wohne noch nich lange hier in der Gegend und war auch erst zweimal (letzten beiden Sonntage) im Deister. Hatte allerdings das Gefühl, dass ich teilweise im Kreis gefahren bin. Mal gut das da Schilder stehen sonst wär´s mir gar nich aufgefallen. 

MfG euer turnschuhträger


----------



## muskelkater (24. Juni 2004)

frischfleisch


----------



## H/WF-Honk (24. Juni 2004)

turnschuhträger schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Tach die Herrschaften
> 
> Dann fang ich mal an, so wie alle angefangen haben...
> 
> ...



Auch von mir herzlich Willkommen,   ich denke, meine nächste Deisterrunde könnte am 04.07. steigen - Mitfahrer erwünscht! Vielleicht kann man das schonmal so festhalten!? Wer wäre denn dabei?


----------



## muskelkater (24. Juni 2004)

unter vorbehalt sag ich mal "ja" und trags in den kalender ein  

achja... was haltet ihr von einem vorläufig festen trainingstermin? in den ferien habe ich theoretisch jeden tag zeit, aber wie es danach aussieht weiß ich noch nicht. 
vorschläge? 
meinungen?


----------



## turnschuhträger (24. Juni 2004)

muskelkater schrieb:
			
		

> frischfleisch




na das ist doch mal ne nette begrüßung  

4.7. also da möcht ich doch die gelegenheit gleich beim schopfe packen, wenn nichts dagegen spricht, und dabei sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bügeleisen (25. Juni 2004)

muskelkater schrieb:
			
		

> also am sonntag habe ich zeit. macht mal einen vorschlag, wann es euch am besten passen würde. ich währe für vormittags.
> spätestens ab dem 7. bin ich auch sehr frei... da sind ja endlich
> *!!! FÄRIEN !!!*



Da die Nachfrage für dieses Wochenende ja noch gering ist, schlage ich folgendes vor:

Sonntag 27.06, 11 Uhr ab Hemmingen mit Auto (eine Bike & Fahrer kann ich noch mitnehmen)

Dann ab Waldkater ca. 11:30.  

Bitte kurze Info ob es noch Teilnehmer gibt.


----------



## muskelkater (25. Juni 2004)

bei gutem wetter fahre ich gerne! würde dann auch gerne, wenn möglich, bei dir im auto mitfahren.


----------



## bügeleisen (26. Juni 2004)

muskelkater schrieb:
			
		

> bei gutem wetter fahre ich gerne! würde dann auch gerne, wenn möglich, bei dir im auto mitfahren.



Kein Problem. Gutes Wetter setze ich voraus.   

Deine Tel.-Nr. habe ich noch. Schicke dir aber zur Sicherheit meine.


----------



## mischuwi (26. Juni 2004)

11:30 klingt ganz gut. wenn es nicht wieder mal in strömen regnen tut, würde ich wohl auch mitkommen. Werde dann morgen mal spontan entscheiden. Wenn ich um 11:30 am Waldkater bin, komme ich mit. Ansonsten braucht nicht auf mich gewartet zu werden.


----------



## muskelkater (2. Juli 2004)

nochmal sorry, jörg, dass das letztes mal nicht geklappt hat. 

aber ich würde morgen und/oder sonntag bei schönem wetter gerne eine runde drehen. wer hat lust mitzuradeln? und wo? und wann? 
mir würde es am besten vormittags passen und ich würde dann gerne auf den wolfswerg fahren, bin aber auch für anderes offen.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (2. Juli 2004)

muskelkater schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich würde morgen und/oder sonntag bei schönem wetter gerne eine runde drehen. wer hat lust mitzuradeln? und wo? und wann?
> mir würde es am besten vormittags passen und ich würde dann gerne auf den wolfswerg fahren, bin aber auch für anderes offen.


Also bei mir ist nach wie vor am Sonntag der Deister angedacht, war jetzt seit fast einem Monat nicht mehr auf dem Bike, wegen der Klausuren...
Wollte so 10.05 oder 11.05 in Wennigsen los, Anfahrt mit der bewährten S-Bahn. 
Mitfahrer?   

Samstag vormittag ne kleine Runde ist bei mir u.U. auch drin, werde es dann aber eher kurz und knackig auf dem Kronsberg und im Bockmerholz krachen lassen, da war ich jetzt ewig nicht mehr...

edit: erstmal die ankunftszeiten der bahn gecheckt


----------



## Würfel (2. Juli 2004)

ich habe keine Zeit. Ich spiele bei einem Badmintonturier mit


----------



## muskelkater (2. Juli 2004)

warum das denn??  
naja, fahren wir halt ohne dich....  





...oder so...


----------



## Würfel (2. Juli 2004)

ja ich weiß, ich vernachlässige das Biken in letzter zeit ein wenig. Das gefällt mir selber auch nicht aber so isses nun mal


----------



## muskelkater (2. Juli 2004)

ich kam bisher auch nicht wirklich dazu...   
und nochmal : das wetter: 
>>Sa. 03 Juli 2004
max 19.2 °
min 12.0 °
Es ist stark bewölkt bis bedeckt mit zum Teil kräfigen Schauern und Gewittern.
>>So. 04 Juli 2004
max 19.5 °
min 12.7 °
Stark bewölkt bis bedeckt und zeitweise Regen oder Sprühregen. 
*snief*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muskelkater (2. Juli 2004)

achja, ich wollte nochmal eine frage aufgreifen, die mir noch nicht beantwortet wurde... hättet ihr lust auf (halbwegs) feste trainingstage & -zeiten? 

und: 
ich würde im heimischen keller in den ferien gerne ein bisschen ausgleichssport betreiben... alleine macht mir auch das keinen richtigen spass... hat jmd. lust mitzutrainieren? ich werde gewichttraining und gymnasik o.ä. nach einer runde joggen machen.


----------



## harryhallers (3. Juli 2004)

muskelkater schrieb:
			
		

> ich kam bisher auch nicht wirklich dazu...
> und nochmal : das wetter:
> >>Sa. 03 Juli 2004
> max 19.2 °
> ...


Joo, bin zwar auch nicht aus Buttermilch, aber mich stört es auch!!

Aber ich denke ich werde trotzdem auf eine kleine Freeridetour los heute.

Grüße Bang.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (3. Juli 2004)

Habe nun die für morgen geplante Tour im LMB fixiert, Start also ca. 11:05 ab Wennigsen/Bhf. Wetter is mir schnuppe, ich bin schon so lange nicht mehr gefahren, meine Motivation lässt mich über das Sch***-Wetter hinwegsehen...   Außerdem hat es noch nie richtig geregnet, wenn ich im Deister war... Das wird schon!  

Hier der Link: http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2045


----------



## hieronymus (3. Juli 2004)

bin auch auf der suche nach sowas wie ne regelmäßige deister-etc-bike-gruppe, nur bin ich konditionell aufgrund von krankheit etc. nicht der schnellste. also würd mich mal interessieren, was, wieviel ihr so fahrt. werde aber jetzt vor allem in den sommerferien intensiv fahren, also vielleicht ergibt sich ja irgendwie was.

hieronymus


----------



## muskelkater (3. Juli 2004)

naja... das ist ja immer relativ... also so ne "normale" runde sind vielleicht 30-40km in 2 std oder so... aber das hängt doch alles von zig faktoren ab... fahr doch einfach mal mit!


----------



## H/WF-Honk (4. Juli 2004)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:
			
		

> Hier der Link: http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2045



Muss leider ausfallen.... Hoffe, es wartet niemand in Wennigsen oder steht alleine im Zug...


----------



## muskelkater (4. Juli 2004)

schade... wollte gerade los... fahre jetzt alleine zum wolfsberg


----------

